# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  جميع أجزاء لعبة الاكشن والاثارة الرائعه HITMAN

## جسر الحياة

*أهلا وسهلا بكم* 
*إلى جميع محبي ألعاب الاكشن والاثارة* 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  
*اقدم لكم المجموعة الكاملة من لعبة Hitman* 
*وهي لعبة يعرفها الكثير تجمع بين الاثارة و الاكشن*


*يجب أن يتوفر برنامج Daemon Tools على جهازك لتشغيل اللعبة دون الحاجة لاسطوانات* 
*لتحميل البرنامج* 
*اضغط هنا* 

*معلومات عن اللعبة :* 
*نــوع اللعبة : Action*
*المنتج : EiDoS InterActiVe*
*المطور : IO InterActiVe* 
*Hitman 1 :Codename 47* 
*(اللغة الانجليزية) CD-ROM* 
 
*متطلبات التشغيل :* 
*Minimum System Requirements* 
*System:*
*PII 300 or *****alent*
*RAM:*
*64 MB*
*Video Memory:*
*8 MB*
*Hard Drive Space:*
*400 MB*  
*للتحميل :* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14157892...e_47.part1.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14157921...e_47.part2.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14157935...e_47.part3.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14157967...e_47.part4.rar* 
*باسوورد فك الضغط : no password* 
*Hitman 2: Silent Assassin* 
*اللغة الانجليزية CD-ROM* 
 
*متطلبات التشغيل :* 
*Minimum System Requirements* 
*System:*
*PIII 450 or *****alent*
*RAM:*
*128 MB*
*Video Memory:*
*16 MB*
*Hard Drive Space:*
*800 MB* 
*Recommended System Requirements* 
*System:*
*PIII 933 or *****alent*
*RAM:*
*256 MB*  
*للتحميل :* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14226769...ssin.part1.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14226772...ssin.part2.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14226864...ssin.part3.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14226875...ssin.part4.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14227039...ssin.part5.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14227094...ssin.part6.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14227143...ssin.part7.rar* 
*باسوورد فك الضغط : no password* 
*Hitman3: Contracts* 
*اللغة الانجليزية CD-ROM* 
 
*متطلبات التشغيل :* 

*Minimum System Requirements* 
*System:*
*Pentium III 800 or Athlon *****alent or *****alent*
*RAM:*
*256 MB*
*Video Memory:*
*32 MB*
*Hard Drive Space:*
*2000 MB*
*Other:*
*100% DirectX 8 -compatible mouse and keyboard; 100% DirectX 8-compatible 32MB 3D Accelerated Card* 
*Recommended System Requirements* 
*System:*
*Pentium 4 1.6GHz or Athlon XP *****alent or *****alent*
*RAM:*
*256 MB*
*Video Memory:*
*64 MB*
*Hard Drive Space:*
*2000 MB*  
*للتحميل :* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142278482/hit3co.part01.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142282265/hit3co.part02.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142282471/hit3co.part03.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142282818/hit3co.part04.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142283260/hit3co.part05.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142293615/hit3co.part06.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142293718/hit3co.part07.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142293839/hit3co.part08.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142294034/hit3co.part09.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/142294543/hit3co.part10.rar* 
*باسوورد فك الضغط : no password* 
*هدا نفس الجزء مضغوط بصيغة: Rip* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/16830706...trtc.part1.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/16831114...trtc.part2.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/16831360...trtc.part3.rar* 
*باسوورد فك الضفط : No Password* 
*طريقة استخدام الجزء المضغوط : Rip* 
*1. Unrar & install.*
*2. Run "_Unpak.bat" to unpack/inject dataz.*
*3. Run "HitmanContracts.exe" to play game.*
*4. Say thanks in the thread!* 
*Hitman 4: Blood Money* 
*اللغة الانجليزية DVD-ROM* 
 
*متطلبات التشغيل :* 

*Minimum System Requirements* 
*System: Pentium 4 1.5GHz or Athlon XP or *****alent*
*RAM: 512 MB*
*Hard Drive Space: 5000 MB*
*Other: GeForce FX or ATI Radeon 9500 - DVD ROM drive* 
*Recommended System Requirements* 
*System: Pentium 4 2.4GHz or Athlon XP or *****alent*
*RAM: 1024 MB*
*Hard Drive Space: 5000 MB*
*Other: ATI X800 series, Nvidia GeForce 6800 - DVD ROM drive* 
*للتحميل :* 
*Links Game*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128101585/rld-hmbm.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128101783/rld-hmbm.r00*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104701/rld-hmbm.r01*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104081/rld-hmbm.r02*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104844/rld-hmbm.r03*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104733/rld-hmbm.r04*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104043/rld-hmbm.r05*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104781/rld-hmbm.r06*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104736/rld-hmbm.r07*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104134/rld-hmbm.r08*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104764/rld-hmbm.r09*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104827/rld-hmbm.r10*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104156/rld-hmbm.r11*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104123/rld-hmbm.r12*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104745/rld-hmbm.r13*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104095/rld-hmbm.r14*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104059/rld-hmbm.r15*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104852/rld-hmbm.r16*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104087/rld-hmbm.r17*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104869/rld-hmbm.r18*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104078/rld-hmbm.r19*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104118/rld-hmbm.r20*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104863/rld-hmbm.r21*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104161/rld-hmbm.r22*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104778/rld-hmbm.r23*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104083/rld-hmbm.r24*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104850/rld-hmbm.r25*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104140/rld-hmbm.r26*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104057/rld-hmbm.r27*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104800/rld-hmbm.r28*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104139/rld-hmbm.r29*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104798/rld-hmbm.r30*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104841/rld-hmbm.r31*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104114/rld-hmbm.r32*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104099/rld-hmbm.r33*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104787/rld-hmbm.r34*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104050/rld-hmbm.r35*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104175/rld-hmbm.r36*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104120/rld-hmbm.r37*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104807/rld-hmbm.r38*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104832/rld-hmbm.r39*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104166/rld-hmbm.r40*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104853/rld-hmbm.r41*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104108/rld-hmbm.r42*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104871/rld-hmbm.r43*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104102/rld-hmbm.r44*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104753/rld-hmbm.r45*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104112/rld-hmbm.r46*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104856/rld-hmbm.r47*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104783/rld-hmbm.r48*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104902/rld-hmbm.r49*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128104814/rld-hmbm.r50*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110982/rld-hmbm.r51*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110624/rld-hmbm.r52*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111088/rld-hmbm.r53*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111132/rld-hmbm.r54*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110978/rld-hmbm.r55*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111181/rld-hmbm.r56*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110362/rld-hmbm.r57*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111072/rld-hmbm.r58*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110428/rld-hmbm.r59*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111003/rld-hmbm.r60*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111125/rld-hmbm.r61*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110447/rld-hmbm.r62*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110422/rld-hmbm.r63*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110936/rld-hmbm.r64*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111156/rld-hmbm.r65*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111232/rld-hmbm.r66*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111216/rld-hmbm.r67*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111162/rld-hmbm.r68*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110423/rld-hmbm.r69*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111168/rld-hmbm.r70*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111022/rld-hmbm.r71*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111170/rld-hmbm.r72*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110956/rld-hmbm.r73*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128111154/rld-hmbm.r74*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128110446/rld-hmbm.r75*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/128109791/rld-hmbm.r76* 
*Crack*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/12810040...BloodMoney.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/12810040...BloodMoney.r00*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/12810039...BloodMoney.r01* 
*Install Notes*
*1. Unrar.*
*2. Burn or mount with Daemon Tools.*
*3. Install the game.*
*4. Copy over the cracked ******* located in the crack directory located on DVD to your installation directory.*
*5. Play the game* 
*باسوورد فك الضغط : No Password* 
*هدا نفس الجزء مضغوط بصيغة : Rip* 
*http://depositfiles.com/files/1078332*
*http://depositfiles.com/files/1078362*
*http://depositfiles.com/files/1078374*  
*باسوورد فك الضغط : No Password* 


*اللعبة حلوة كتير كتير*
*وأنا من أكتر المعجبين بهذه اللعبة* 

*وأنا متأكد أنها ستنال إعجابكم* 
*مـــع تحيــــــــاتــي* 
**

----------

